# Working with NPCC



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Anyone working with NPCC (national petroleum construction company) or used to work for them.

Just wondering if you needed security clearance like ADNOC companies

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont work for them but have a friend who does. He has a government id card that requires a security clearance.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

What position does he work if you don't mind me asking. Could you also ask him if its for all employee's or just ones that need to go onsite.


----------

